# [SQL] Nicht MAX(spalte) sondern FIRST(spalte)



## The_S (30. Nov 2007)

Hi, ich habe z. B. so einen SQL:


```
SELECT spalte1, spalte2, spalte3, MAX(spalte4)
FROM tabelle
WHERE spalte1='xyz'
GROUP BY spalte1, spalte2, spalte3
```

jetzt möchte ich aber nicht die MAX-Spalte 4, sondern einfach die Erste, die gefunden wird. Also sowas wie


```
SELECT spalte1, spalte2, spalte3, FIRST(spalte4)
FROM tabelle
WHERE spalte1='xyz'
GROUP BY spalte1, spalte2, spalte3
```

hat da jemand ne Idee, wie ich das ohne großen Performanceaufwand lösen könnte? Verwendet wird eine DB2.

Danke!


----------



## SlaterB (30. Nov 2007)

um die Zahl der Ergebnisse einzugrenzen hat manche DB seine eigene Syntax,
z.B. rownum oder limit

du weißt ja wie die Forumsuche geht, falls du zu diesen beiden mehr lesen willst


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2007)

ja, das weiß ich auch. Aber ich versteh nur nicht so ganz, wie mir diese Funktionen bei diesem Problem helfen sollte!?

[edit] bzw. ich weiß schon, wie es mir helfen könnte, nur nicht, wie ich es am dümmsten einsetze  .


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (30. Nov 2007)

Da prinzipiell nicht garantiert ist, daß die Reihenfolge der Datensätze, die mit einem select-Statement ohne order-by-Klausel ermittelt werden, immer gleich ist, habe ich meine Zweifel, daß das möglich ist, und es scheint auch keine entsprechende Aggregatfunktion zu existieren.

Kannst Du vielleicht den Hintergrund es Problemes ein weniger erläutern?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Nov 2007)

String x = deine Anfrage;
String y = SELECT * from (x) WHERE rownum = 1

String y = SELECT * from (x) LIMIT 1
bzw. das LIMIT 1 kannst du wohl auch direkt in dein x einbauen
(ungetestet)

edit: dass nur das nur auf eine Spalte haben möchtest, habe ich überlesen,
dürfte aber aufs gleiche hinauskommen?


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2007)

Der Hintergrund ist der, dass es der Kunde expliziet so gewünscht hat. Ich halte es auch für schwachsinnig, wenn nicht sogar fahrlässig (was ich ihm auch gesagt habe), aber der Kunde ist König ...

Ich habe einen etwas größeren SQL, der mir einige tausend Datensätze aus mehreren Tabellen ermittelt (auf die Daten und Struktur der Tabellen habe ich keinen Einfluss). In der "Haupttabelle" gibt es ein Feld, welches sich FONR nennt. Anhand von diesem Feld werden weitere Werte aus anderen Tabellen ermittelt, die in eine abschließende Berechnung miteinfliesen. 

Jetzt kann es aber unter Umständen sein, dass dieses FONR-Feld in der Haupttabelle nicht ausgefüllt ist. In diesem Fall lese ich die FONR aus einer weiteren Tabelle aus. Leider ist es mir hierbei aber (aufgrund der Daten in der Haupttabelle) nicht möglich, eine eindeutige FONR zu ermitteln. Stattdessen bekomme ich immer mehrere FONR's zurück, die sich unter Umständen voneinander unterscheiden. Und der Wunsch des Kunden ist es nun, dass in solch einem Fall expliziet einfach die erste FONR gewählt wird, die gefunden wurde.

Ist Schwachsinnig, aber er wollte es so, da es in den anderen Anwendungen scheinbar auch so realisiert wird (warum auch immer :roll: ).

Prinzipiell könnte ich auch einfach weiterhin die MAX FONR verwenden, das wäre genauso Fehleranfällig. Aber wenn es aufgrund dessen mal zu nem Fehler kommt, bin ich der Blöde, weil ich nicht die erste FONR, sondern die höchste genommen habe :cry:


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2007)

@SlaterB

ja gut, aber so sollte ich ja wirklich nur den 1. Datensatz überhaupt bekommen. Ich möchte aber pro Group By den 1. Datensatz erhalten. Oder steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch ???:L


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (30. Nov 2007)

Was mir gerade spontan einfällt:

Kannst Du vielleicht in der Datenbank Stored Procedures (SP) anlegen? In einer SP könntest Du ja in einer Schleife einen entsprechenden Cursor durchgehen und diese einfach nach dem ersten gefundenen Satz abbrechen.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Nov 2007)

nun, das ist bisschen was anderes,
dann vielleicht etwas in der Art von


```
SELECT spalte1, spalte2, spalte3, value
FROM tabelle a,
 (Select spalte4 as value FROM tabelle b
    where b.spalte1 = a.spalte1 and ...
    LIMIT 1
  )
WHERE spalte1='xyz' 
GROUP BY spalte1, spalte2, spalte3, value
```
aber da schalte ich mich langsam aus, kann ich nicht testen


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2007)

Ja, es besteht die Möglichkeit eine SP anzulegen. Das werde ich wohl auch so machen, wenn wir keine andere Möglichkeit mehr über SQL finden.

Aber (wie du evtl. schon aus meinem 2. Satz raushören kannst  ), wäre mir eine pure SQL-Lösung lieber, weil

- Evtl. braucht man sowas ja auch mal, wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit von SP's hat
- Dürfte ich die wieder in allen Möglichen Systemen (lokale test, test, echtsystem) einpflegen. Und vorallem fürs Echtsystem dauerts immer ewig, bis mal wieder ein Wartungsfenster angesetzt wird :-( .

Also Thread ist nur zur Hälfte erledigt - auf der Suche nach einer zweiten Lösung  .

@SlaterB hm, das sieht schon vom Ansatz her besser aus. Ich werd mal in die Richtung weiter arbeiten.


----------



## ms (30. Nov 2007)

Wenn FONR eine Zahl ist dann würde ich die kleinste nehmen (MIN). Der Kunde (König) geht möglicherweise davon aus, dass die erste FONR auch die kleinste ist. Er beginnt ja auch bei 1 zu zählen. 

ms


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2007)

nein, ist leider keine Zahl. Aber ich habe jetzt eine Lösung gefunden  :


```
WITH sq1 AS (
	SELECT spalte1, spalte2, spalte3
	FROM tabelle
	GROUP BY spalte1, spalte2, spalte3
)

SELECT spalte1, spalte2, spalte3, (
	SELECT spalte4 
	FROM tabelle
	WHERE a.spalte1=b.spalte1 AND a.spalte2=b.spalte2 AND a.spalte3=b.spalte3
	FETCH FIRST 1 ROWS ONLY
) spalte4
FROM sq1
```


----------



## FenchelT (30. Nov 2007)

Hallo Hobbit,

nur zur Info,
hoffentlich setzt der Kunde nicht noch irgendwo den SQL Server 2000 ein, denn dann hast Du ein Problem.
Diese Funktion steht erst ab dem SQL 2005 zur Verfuegung.

Gruesse


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2007)

Hi FenchelT,

danke für den Hinweis, aber das kann ich ausschließen. Der "Kunde" ist ein "Nicht-IT"-Mitarbeiter unseres Unternehmens und hat die Anforderung für eine Portalanwendung auf unseren Server gestellt  .

lg


----------



## FenchelT (30. Nov 2007)

Okay,

andernfalls sollte auch folgendes  sowohl im SQL Server 2k als auch im 2k5 funktionieren:



```
SELECT irgendein_feld1,....., irgendein_feldn,
     case
         when(fonr is null)
             then (SELECT TOP 1 feld_aus_anderer_Tabelle FROM andere_tabelle)
     end as temp_feld
```

Kannste ja bei Gelegenheit mal testen  :wink: 


Gruesse


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2007)

So wäre es natürlich am einfachsten, leider versteht der Server diese Syntax nicht (TOP number Spalte).


----------



## FenchelT (30. Nov 2007)

Ups, als ich Dein "WITH..." -SQL-Statement sah, dachte ich, du wuerdest mit dem MS SQL Server arbeiten?!

Falls nicht, vergiss es,  mein Fehler.  :roll: 

Gruesse


----------



## seejay (30. Nov 2007)

also wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstanden habe, ist dein code fast richtig

```
SELECT spalte1, spalte2, spalte3, spalte4
FROM tabelle
WHERE spalte1='xyz'
GROUP BY spalte1, spalte2, spalte3
```

Da ein Group by nur den ersten wert nimmt und andere verwirft, also bei Tabelle
id - alter
1 -1
1 -3
2 -4
2 -1
2 -3

"Select id,alter from xxx group by id"
müsste
id - alter
1 -1
2 -4

raus kommen


----------



## bronks (1. Dez 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So wäre es natürlich am einfachsten, leider versteht der Server diese Syntax nicht (TOP number Spalte).


Strick das was FenchelT geschrieben hat um und verwende statt dem case when -----> iif()


----------



## The_S (2. Dez 2007)

@ bronks

Hä? case when geht auf unserer DB2 ohne Probleme, das TOP-Statement gibt es nur nicht.

@ seejay

Hab ich was verpasst? Dein SQL sollte sich gar nicht erst ausführen lassen. Du kannst nicht manche Felder gruppieren bzw. aggregieren und andere einfach so lassen wie sie sind. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass mein SQL funktioniert  .

@ FenchelT

ich arbeite mit jeder Menge Datenbanken (u. a. auch MS SQL-Server 2005), die werden aber alle als Knoten in unserer DB2 "angesprochen"   .


----------



## FenchelT (2. Dez 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ seejay
> 
> Hab ich was verpasst? Dein SQL sollte sich gar nicht erst ausführen lassen. Du kannst nicht manche Felder gruppieren bzw. aggregieren und andere einfach so lassen wie sie sind. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass mein SQL funktioniert  .



Ja, da hast Du leider die "tollste" :autsch:  Errungenschaft von mySQL verpasst.
Dort ist es moeglich auf Felder zu gruppieren, die nicht im SELECT stehen.
Macht zwar keinen Sinn, aber ich habe aufgehoert es zu versuchen, den Leuten zu erklaeren.



			
				Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ FenchelT
> 
> ich arbeite mit jeder Menge Datenbanken (u. a. auch MS SQL-Server 2005), die werden aber alle als Knoten in unserer DB2 "angesprochen"   .




Alles klar, habe verstanden  :wink: 
Schoenen Sonntag noch   

Gruesse


----------



## seejay (2. Dez 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ seejay
> 
> Hab ich was verpasst? Dein SQL sollte sich gar nicht erst ausführen lassen. Du kannst nicht manche Felder gruppieren bzw. aggregieren und andere einfach so lassen wie sie sind. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass mein SQL funktioniert  .




Also Code funktioniert (MySQL), eben extra nochmal getestet. 
spalte1 	spalte2
1 	2
2 	4

War das Ergebnis von dieser Abfrage:

```
SELECT spalte1,spalte2
FROM `test`
GROUP BY spalte1
LIMIT 0 , 30
```
Bei folgendem Datensatz:

spalte1 	spalte2
1 	2
1 	1
1 	3
2 	4
2 	1
2 	6

wie du siehst wurden genau die ersten herausgenommen, also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dass was du wolltest.



			
				FenchelT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, da hast Du leider die "tollste" :autsch:  Errungenschaft von mySQL verpasst.
> Dort ist es moeglich auf Felder zu gruppieren, die nicht im SELECT stehen.
> Macht zwar keinen Sinn, aber ich habe aufgehoert es zu versuchen, den Leuten zu erklaeren.



Verteh ich net so ganz, da die Spalten ja im Select drin stehen?!


----------



## The_S (3. Dez 2007)

OK, ich hab noch nie mit MySQL gearbeitet, von daher kannte ich dieses "Feature" auch nicht. Nützt mir aber auch nichts, da ich hier kein MySQL verwende und somit eine andere Lösung benötige (die ich mittlerweile aber schon gefunden habe). Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis und deine Mühen!

Hier ein kleines Beispiel, warum dieses "Feature" von MySQL irgendwo unlogisch ist:

Angenommen du bist Chef eines Bauunternehmens, und hast einige Arbeiter mit speziellen Fähigkeiten. Für einen Auftrag brauchst du jetzt Fließenleger, Maurer und Kranführer. Um jetzt einen besseren Überblick über deine Ressourcen zu bekommen, willst du diese Arbeiter "gruppieren". Dazu sagst du jetzt also: "Alle Fließenleger, Maurer und Kranführer herkommen" (select fließenleger, maurer, kranführer) und zur Gruppierung "Alle Fließenleger ins linke Eck, alle Maurer ins rechte Eck, und alle Kranführer in die Mitte" (group by fließenleger, maurer, kranführer). Schon weißt du genau, wer zu wem gehört. Wenn du jetzt aber sagst "Alle Fließenleger, Maurer und Kranführer herkommen" und anschließend nur "Alle Fließenleger ins linke Eck und alle Maurer ins rechte Eck" dann wissen die Kranführer ja nicht ganz wohin sie sollen.

Kann man jetzt zwar nicht 100pro so auf SQL übertragen, aber ich denke mal das Beispiel sollte einigermaßen klar sein!?


----------



## seejay (3. Dez 2007)

finde es auch seltsam, aber wenn du schon eine Lösung hast, umso besser

Gruß
seejay


----------

